# [JAVA] Installazione

## alkaid

Devo far funzionare un applicativo java che si chiama quick trade e su un forum non tecnico  mi è stato detto che devo installare la 1.3.x;

Riporto quanto mi è stato detto: "Io attualmente per Quick Trade uso la 1.3.1_11. Se, come me, hai l'SDK della 1.4.x già installato, puoi usare Java Web Start di quest'ultimo e installare solo il JRE della 1.3.x. "

allora io ho fatto un emerge sun-j2sdk (presumo sia questo che devo insallare) ma mi da quest'errore:

(cd linux_i486_compiler2/product; make)

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sun-j2sdk-1.4.1-r1/work/j2sdk/control/build/linux-i586/hotspot-i586/tmp/linux_i486_compiler2/product'

make[2]: javac: Command not found

make[2]: *** [../generated/MakeDeps.class] Error 127

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sun-j2sdk-1.4.1-r1/work/j2sdk/control/build/linux-i586/hotspot-i586/tmp/linux_i486_compiler2/product'

make[1]: *** [product] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sun-j2sdk-1.4.1-r1/work/j2sdk/control/build/linux-i586/hotspot-i586/tmp'

make: *** [product] Error 2

!!! ERROR: dev-java/sun-j2sdk-1.4.1-r1 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 141, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

bash-2.05b#

help!

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Da quello che dici, sembra tu abbia solo bisogno dell'interprete Java [la Java Virtual Machine] e non anche del componente per la creazione di programmi in java [il Software Development Kit].

Se dai questo comando:

```
 emerge -s blackdown-jre
```

cosa ti appare in console?

iauz

deadhead

----------

## randomaze

 *alkaid wrote:*   

> Devo far funzionare un applicativo java che si chiama quick trade e su un forum non tecnico  mi è stato detto che devo installare la 1.3.x;
> 
> Riporto quanto mi è stato detto: "Io attualmente per Quick Trade uso la 1.3.1_11. Se, come me, hai l'SDK della 1.4.x già installato, puoi usare Java Web Start di quest'ultimo e installare solo il JRE della 1.3.x. "
> 
> allora io ho fatto un emerge sun-j2sdk (presumo sia questo che devo insallare) ma mi da quest'errore:
> ...

 

Se quello che ti serve é la versione 1.3 devi dire a emerge che vuoi quella versione:

```

emerge =dev-java/sun-jdk-1.3.1.9

```

se non ricordo male per installare java dei scaricare manualmente i package dalla sun (per accettarne la licenza) e metterlo in distfiles....

----------

## sourcez

```
make[2]: javac: Command not found
```

Questo significa che ,almeno da utente root, non hai il "PATH" del java impostato nella variabile d'ambiente $JAVA_PATH o più in generale $PATH, quindi l'eseguibile javac non viene trovato...

Ma se lo stai installando adesso il java  :Question:   forse è un errore dell'ebuild  :Shocked: 

----------

## alkaid

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Da quello che dici, sembra tu abbia solo bisogno dell'interprete Java [la Java Virtual Machine] e non anche del componente per la creazione di programmi in java [il Software Development Kit].
> 
> Se dai questo comando:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

bash-2.05b# emerge -s blackdown-jre

Searching...

[ Results for search key : blackdown-jre ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  dev-java/blackdown-jre

      Latest version available: 1.4.1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 61,708 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.blackdown.org

      Description: Blackdown Java Runtime Environment 1.4.1

      License:     sun-bcla-java-vm

bash-2.05b# emerge blackdown-jre

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) dev-java/blackdown-jre-1.4.1 to /

>>> md5 src_uri  :Wink:  j2re-1.4.1-01-linux-i586-gcc3.2.bin

!!! File is corrupt or incomplete. (Digests do not match)

>>> our recorded digest: 79b565410dd30548271b9a2802b9f564

>>>  your file's digest: 3857975cd3b7ebcbe544ba0a46308e0c

!!! File does not exist: /usr/portage/distfiles//j2re-1.4.1-01-linux-i586-gcc2.95.bin

bash-2.05b#

----------

## alkaid

 *sourcez wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> make[2]: javac: Command not found
> ```
> ...

 

blackdown l'avevo già installato ma QuickTrade non funzionava lo stesso, allora lo ho disinstallato, ma mi sa che ho combinato un casino perchè prima di disinstallarlo ho installato il j2re-1_3_0_01-linux.bin   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## alkaid

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *alkaid wrote:*   Devo far funzionare un applicativo java che si chiama quick trade e su un forum non tecnico  mi è stato detto che devo installare la 1.3.x;
> 
> Riporto quanto mi è stato detto: "Io attualmente per Quick Trade uso la 1.3.1_11. Se, come me, hai l'SDK della 1.4.x già installato, puoi usare Java Web Start di quest'ultimo e installare solo il JRE della 1.3.x. "
> 
> allora io ho fatto un emerge sun-j2sdk (presumo sia questo che devo insallare) ma mi da quest'errore:
> ...

   :Confused: 

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

 *alkaid wrote:*   

> 
> 
> bash-2.05b# emerge blackdown-jre
> 
> Calculating dependencies ...done!
> ...

 

Esattamente quello che è apparso a me oggi tentando di installare Mozilla col supporto java.

----------

## alkaid

 *theRealMorpheu5 wrote:*   

>  *alkaid wrote:*   
> 
> bash-2.05b# emerge blackdown-jre
> 
> Calculating dependencies ...done!
> ...

 

allora non è un problema di incasinamento mio   :Shocked:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## sourcez

Be non è un consiglio molto ortodosso  :Confused:   ma se sei sicuro che 

il pacchetto non è danneggiato ricrea l'MD5 digest sulla base del pacchetto che hai scaricato:

```
cd /usr/portage/"category"/"package"

ebuild /usr/portage/"category"/"package"/"package-version.ebuild" digest 
```

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *alkaid wrote:*   

> blackdown l'avevo già installato ma QuickTrade non funzionava lo stesso

 

Ah... peccato. Eh si allora ci si butta tra le braccia di SUN

Innanzitutto ti consiglio di legger questo HOW-TO in Italiano su Java

Operativamente, disinstalla tutte le varie JVM, JDK che hai installato precedentemente.

Assicurati di avere la USE flag +java presente in

```
/etc/make.conf
```

Poi dai il comando 

```
java-config --list-available-vms
```

ed assicurati che dia risultato nullo.

Scarica dal sito di Sun la JVM [j2re-1_4_2_04-linux-i586.bin]

copia il file che hai scaricato in

```
/usr/portage/distfiles
```

Infine dai il comando: 

```
emerge -Dv sun-jre-bin
```

Se arrivi in fondo, dovresti essere a cavallo.  :Wink: 

----------

## alkaid

ma è proprio j2re-1.4.1-01-linux-i586-gcc3.2.bin  il file?

sul sito della sun non lo trovo

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *alkaid wrote:*   

> ma è proprio j2re-1.4.1-01-linux-i586-gcc3.2.bin  il file?
> 
> sul sito della sun non lo trovo

 

No scusami ho sbagliato io...

Da  questa pagina dal sito della SUN clicca sul link 

```
J2SE v 1.4.2_04  JRE  includes the JVM technology
```

, accetta la licenze che ti viene proposta e scarica il file per 

```
Linux Platform self-extracting file  (j2re-1_4_2_04-linux-i586.bin, 13.52 MB)
```

Questo file copialo poi in

```
/usr/portage/distfiles
```

Assicurati di avere attivata la USE flag "java" nel tuo file /etc/make.conf

A questo punto digita questo comando da console 

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -pDv sun-jre-bin
```

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" lo usi per permetterti di installare il pacchetto sun-jre-bin che al momento è masked nel portage tree.

Se l'output del comando sopra è:

```

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/java-config-1.2.6   12 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/lib-compat-1.3   3,076 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/sun-jre-bin-1.4.2.04  -doc -gnome -kde -mozilla  13,841 kB
```

allora sei a posto, dai il comando

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -Dv sun-jre-bin
```

e dovresti avere dopo un po' la JVM di SUN installata.

Come ti ho postato poi sopra, segui la guida a Java di Gentoo.

in bocca al lupo  :Wink: 

deadhead

----------

## sourcez

Se scarichi la versione 1.4.2 J2SE (http://javashoplm.sun.com/ECom/docs/Welcome.jsp?StoreId=22&PartDetailId=j2sdk-1.4.2_04-oth-JPR&SiteId=JSC&TransactionId=noreg) della JVM troverai sicuramente l'ebulid per poi installara,

magari usando un:

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86  emerge sun-j2sdk
```

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *sourcez wrote:*   

> Se scarichi la versione 1.4.2 J2SE (http://javashoplm.sun.com/ECom/docs/Welcome.jsp?StoreId=22&PartDetailId=j2sdk-1.4.2_04-oth-JPR&SiteId=JSC&TransactionId=noreg) della JVM troverai sicuramente l'ebulid per poi installara,
> 
> magari usando un:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Gli abbiamo dato lo stesso consiglio  :Very Happy: 

Prima proverei a fargli installare la JVM, + che il SDK quindi

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86  emerge sun-jre-bin
```

deadhead

----------

## sourcez

Scusami  :Embarassed:  stavo scrivendo mentre rispondevate

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *sourcez wrote:*   

> Scusami  stavo scrivendo mentre rispondevate

 

Figurati.. Piuttosto, si starà sentendo stra coccolato   :Laughing: 

E' la dimostrazione che la community di Gentoo è troppo la migliore   :Wink: 

----------

## alkaid

bash-2.05b# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -pDv sun-jre-bin

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N F  ] dev-java/sun-jre-bin-1.4.2.04  -doc +gnome +kde +mozilla  0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

bash-2.05b#

posso fare l'emerge?

----------

## alkaid

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E' la dimostrazione che la community di Gentoo è troppo la migliore  

 

...per questo non avevo dubbi   :Very Happy: 

----------

## sourcez

direi di si!

Nota la "F", significa che il pacchetto dovrà essere scaricato manualmente...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *sourcez wrote:*   

> direi di si!
> 
> Nota la "F", significa che il pacchetto dovrà essere scaricato manualmente...

 

Fai partire l'installazione che ti dira' lui dove scaricarli.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *alkaid wrote:*   

> bash-2.05b# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -pDv sun-jre-bin
> 
> These are the packages that I would merge, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies ...done!
> ...

 

Benissimo! 

Come ti ha detto sourcez vai senza timore. Devi ovviamente xò aver scaricato prima il file 

```
j2re-1_4_2_04-linux-i586.bin
```

 ed averlo messo in 

```
/usr/portage
```

.

Facciamo il tifo per te. Tienici aggiornato poi con i progressi...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> ed averlo messo in 
> 
> ```
> /usr/portage
> ```
> ...

 

Precisazione in

```
/usr/portage/distfiles
```

----------

## alkaid

* Setting sun-jre-bin-1.4.2.04 as default

 * Use java-config to reassign your VM.

System Virtual Machine set

You may want to update your enviroment by running:

        "/usr/sbin/env-update && source /etc/profile"

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

 * Caching service dependencies...

 * ******************************************************

 *  After installing sun-jre-bin-1.4.2.04 this

 *  was set as the default JVM to run.

 *  When finished please run the following so your

 *  enviroment gets updated.

 *     /usr/sbin/env-update && source /etc/profile

 *  Or use java-config program to set your preferred VM

 * ******************************************************

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

 * Caching service dependencies...

>>> dev-java/sun-jre-bin-1.4.2.04 merged.

>>> Recording dev-java/sun-jre-bin in "world" favorites file...

>>> clean: No packages selected for removal.

>>> Auto-cleaning packages ...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 * IMPORTANT: 85 config files in /etc need updating.

 * IMPORTANT: 13 config files in /usr/kde/3.2/share/config need updating.

 * Type emerge --help config to learn how to update config files.

bash-2.05b#

non mi ha chiesto nulla

----------

## alkaid

però l'applicativo ancora non funziona   :Crying or Very sad: 

l'applicativo è una piattaforma di trading on line che trovate all'indirizzo www.iwbank.it

in teoria facendo login su quick trade dovrebbe partire la piattaforma, invece continua a dirmi di scaricarmi la jvm (per windows) 

i tecnici di iwbank mi hanno detto che funziona anche con linux 

leggete qui cosa mi han detto:

http://forum.iwbank.it/showthread.php?s=&threadid=2800

----------

## randomaze

 *alkaid wrote:*   

> i tecnici di iwbank mi hanno detto che funziona anche con linux 
> 
> leggete qui cosa mi han detto:
> 
> http://forum.iwbank.it/showthread.php?s=&threadid=2800

 

Ti hanno detto di installare una 1.3.x e non una 1.4.

```
emerge /usr/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk/sun-jdk-1.3.1.09.ebuild

```

e ti scarichi a mano i pacchetti che chiede.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *alkaid wrote:*   

> ******************************************************
> 
>  *  After installing sun-jre-bin-1.4.2.04 this
> 
>  *  was set as the default JVM to run.
> ...

 

Nzomma... Prova a dare

```
etc-update
```

e metti ordine tra i vari files di configurazione.

ATTENTO è una operazione da fare con molta calma. Ti verranno elencati tutti i file di configurazione che sono stati modificati nel corso delle varie installazioni. NON DARE il comando sostituisci tutti automaticamente: potresti ritrovarti un sistema instabile e/o non funzionante.

Valuta bene se i file che ti indica li hai mai modificati o se contengono delle impostazioni che tu potresti aver modificato tramite GUI [i file di config di KDE ad es].Se sono script, sovrascrivili pure, ma se hai anche solo il minimo dubbio su qualche file, lascialo lì e poi chiedi aiuto sul forum.

Cmq l'installazione è andata a buon fine e ciò è un buon segno. Hai dato

```
 /usr/sbin/env-update && source /etc/profile
```

Come ti ha suggerito portage?

Dopo aver dato il comando di cui sopra, digita sempre da console

```
java-config --list-available-vms
```

Qual è l'output?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Ti hanno detto di installare una 1.3.x e non una 1.4.
> 
> ```
> emerge /usr/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk/sun-jdk-1.3.1.09.ebuild
> 
> ...

 

Prima di dare la colpa alla versione della JVM perchè non assicurarci che quella che ha sia stata installata correttamente?  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Prima di dare la colpa alla versione della JVM perchè non assicurarci che quella che ha sia stata installata correttamente? 

 

Perché mi sembra strano che gli abbiano detto di usare la 1.3.x e non "una versione di java almeno 1.3".

Se poi va bene anche la 1.4 ben venga!

----------

## alkaid

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

>  *alkaid wrote:*   ******************************************************
> 
>  *  After installing sun-jre-bin-1.4.2.04 this
> 
>  *  was set as the default JVM to run.
> ...

 

HO GIÀ SEGUITO L'INDICAZIONE DI RANDOMAZE OSSIA HO MESSO LA 1.3

bash-2.05b#  /usr/sbin/env-update && source /etc/profile

 * Caching service dependencies...

barton etc # java-config --list-available-vms

[sun-jdk-1.3.1.09] "Sun JDK 1.3.1.09" (/etc/env.d/java/20sun-jdk-1.3.1.09) *

[sun-jre-bin-1.4.2.04] "Sun JRE 1.4.2.04" (/etc/env.d/java/20sun-jre-bin-1.4.2.04)

barton etc #

----------

## alkaid

/usr/kde/3.2/share/config/kdm/._cfg0002_kdmrc

/usr/kde/3.2/share/config/kdm/._cfg0003_kdmrc

Please select a file to edit by entering the corresponding number.

              (-1 to exit) (-3 to auto merge all remaining files)

                           (-5 to auto-merge AND not use 'mv -i'):

come faccio a sapere se è uno script?

----------

## randomaze

 *alkaid wrote:*   

> /usr/kde/3.2/share/config/kdm/._cfg0002_kdmrc
> 
> /usr/kde/3.2/share/config/kdm/._cfg0003_kdmrc
> 
> Please select a file to edit by entering the corresponding number.
> ...

 

Perché vuoi sapere se é uno script  :Question: 

Comunque:

```

file /usr/kde/3.2/share/config/kdm/._cfg0002_kdmrc

```

di norma i file che etc-update va a modificare sono sempre dei file di testo, se in quel momento premi semplicemente [invio] di fa vedere le differenze tra il file che vuol mettere e il vecchio....

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *alkaid wrote:*   

> /usr/kde/3.2/share/config/kdm/._cfg0002_kdmrc
> 
> /usr/kde/3.2/share/config/kdm/._cfg0003_kdmrc
> 
> Please select a file to edit by entering the corresponding number.
> ...

 

in genere basta che ne selezioni il numero con parentesi che c'è all'inizio della riga per analizzare il file.

Cmq in quel caso è il file di configurazione di KDM l'applicazione usata sotto KDE per fare login una volta lanciato il sever X.

Visualizza le differenze tra il file di config ed il tuo file,se non si sono aggiunte o tolte nuove opzioni puoi pure tenere il tuo originale, rifiutando le proposte di portage. Alla fine di tutto xò fati un giro sotto /Centro di Controllo/Amministrazione di sistema/Gestione degli accessi giusto per eventualmente rimettere a posto qualche parametro che potrebbe esser andato perduto.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Cmq quel file di config è irrilevante ai nostri fini. Vedo dal risultato di java-config che ora hai entrambe le JVM di SUN sia la 1.3 che l'ultima 1.4

Andiamo per gradi. Per ora prova a far funzionare sto programma sotto la 1.3. Hai installato il plugin x il browser che usi? A proposito, che browser usi?   :Wink: 

----------

## alkaid

Andiamo per gradi. Per ora prova a far funzionare sto programma sotto la 1.3. Hai installato il plugin x il browser che usi? A proposito, che browser usi

uso mozilla e non ho installato nessun plugin

----------

## randomaze

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Per ora prova a far funzionare sto programma sotto la 1.3

 

"fonti ben informate" mi hanno confermato che bisogna usare la 1.3, la versdione di Java più recente non é ancora ufficialmente supportata e ne stanno testando una versione modificata specifica per Java 1.4

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Allora?  :Razz:   Hai provato, va tutto?

Siamo curiosi di sapere come è andata.

----------

## alkaid

mi hai detto di andare per gradi, mi hai chiesto quale browser uso.... uso mozilla e non ho installato plugin cosa devo installare ora?

Quick Trade ancora non funziona, devo avviare Java Web Start? come si fa?

p.s. non potrò rispondere prima di domani sera   :Sad: 

vi ringrazio molto per l'aiuto che mi state dando

----------

## alkaid

up

----------

## randomaze

 *alkaid wrote:*   

> up

 

Beh prima di fare l'up dovresti dirci se java é ok, se con il browser riesci a vedere qualche sito con applet java e simili.

----------

## alkaid

scusami se ho fatto up ma non avvo capito cosa dovessi fare...

allora, sono andato su http://www.anfyteam.it/anj/wheelmenu/wheelmenu.html

e l'applet java non funziona.

----------

## randomaze

 *alkaid wrote:*   

> scusami se ho fatto up ma non avvo capito cosa dovessi fare...
> 
> allora, sono andato su http://www.anfyteam.it/anj/wheelmenu/wheelmenu.html
> 
> e l'applet java non funziona.

 

1. Mozilla é stato compilato con la use +java?

2. Se non ricordo male su Mozilla c'é la console Java... hai provato a vedere cosa dice?

EDIT:

3. cosa dice Mozilla se scrivi "about:plugins" nella barra dell'URL?

4. Hai fatto qualcosa tipo:

```

java-config --set-system-vm=sun-jdk-1.4.2

env-update

source /etc/profile 

```

----------

## alkaid

1. Mozilla lo ho appena ricompilato con la USE +java

2. La console java non me la da, ovvero c'è scritto java console in grigetto quindi non selezionabile, poi c'è la javascript console e javascript debugger ma non so dove metterci mano 

3. about:plugins

Installed plug-ins

Find more information about browser plug-ins at Netscape.com.

Help for installing plug-ins is available from plugindoc.mozdev.org.

Default Plugin

    File name: libnullplugin.so

    The default plugin handles plugin data for mimetypes and extensions that are not specified and facilitates downloading of new plugins.

MIME Type 	Description 	Suffixes 	Enabled

* 	All types 	.* 	Yes

Shockwave Flash

    File name: libflashplayer.so

    Shockwave Flash 6.0 r81

MIME Type 	Description 	Suffixes 	Enabled

application/x-shockwave-flash 	Shockwave Flash 	swf 	Yes

application/futuresplash 	FutureSplash Player 	spl 	Yes

Kaffeine Starter Plugin

    File name: kaffeineplugin.so

    Will start external Kaffeine Media Player for embedded media streams.

MIME Type 	Description 	Suffixes 	Enabled

video/mpeg 	MPEG animation 	mpeg, mpg, mpe 	Yes

video/x-mpeg 	MPEG animation 	mpeg, mpg, mpe 	Yes

audio/mpeg2 	MPEG audio 	mp2 	Yes

audio/x-mpeg2 	MPEG audio 	mp2 	Yes

audio/mpeg3 	MPEG audio 	mp3 	Yes

audio/x-mpeg3 	MPEG audio 	mp3 	Yes

audio/mpeg 	MPEG audio 	mpa,abs,mpega 	Yes

audio/x-mpeg 	MPEG audio 	mpa,abs,mpega 	Yes

video/quicktime 	Quicktime animation 	mov,qt 	Yes

video/x-quicktime 	Quicktime animation 	mov,qt 	Yes

video/msvideo 	AVI animation 	avi 	Yes

video/x-msvideo 	AVI animation 	avi 	Yes

application/x-mplayer2 	mplayer2 	asf,asx,asp 	Yes

video/x-ms-asf-plugin 	mms animation 	asf,asx,asp 	Yes

audio/x-pn-realaudio-plugin 	Real audio 	rpm 	Yes

audio/x-ogg 	OGG Media 	ogg,ogm 	Yes

audio/x-scpls 	MPEG audio 	pls 	Yes

audio/x-ms-wma 	Microsoft Media Audio 	wma 	Yes

video/x-ms-wmv 	Microsoft Media Video 	wmv 	Yes

audio/x-mpegurl 	Streaming-MPEG-Audio 	m3u 	Yes

4.bash-2.05b# java-config --set-system-vm=sun-jdk-1.4.2

jc_options: VM not found, use --list-available-vms

bash-2.05b#

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Posta l'output di

```
$ java-config --list-available-vms 
```

----------

## alkaid

bash-2.05b# java-config --list-available-vms

[sun-jdk-1.3.1.09] "Sun JDK 1.3.1.09" (/etc/env.d/java/20sun-jdk-1.3.1.09) *

[sun-jre-bin-1.4.2.04] "Sun JRE 1.4.2.04" (/etc/env.d/java/20sun-jre-bin-1.4.2.04)

bash-2.05b#

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Allora 

```
# java-config --set-system-vm=sun-jre-bin-1.4.2.04

# env-update

# source /etc/profile 
```

----------

## alkaid

fatto, ora dovrebbe funzionare? devo riavviare mozilla?

----------

## randomaze

 *alkaid wrote:*   

> fatto, ora dovrebbe funzionare? devo riavviare mozilla?

 

Dal momento che la gente non si può rileggere ogni volta il thread dovresti cercare di leggere i suggerimenti con un minimo di attenzione.

Ti serve la JVM 1.3.x allora quella deve essere la JVM da usare.

Con il comando:

```

# java-config --set-system-vm=--list-available-vms 

```

vedi l'elenco delle JVM installate nel sistema. da quell'elenco prendi quella che ti interessa (1.3.qualcosa) e dai il comando:

```

# java-config --set-system-vm=jdk-che-hai-installato

```

Ok?

----------

## alkaid

scusa Randomaze ma uno mi dice di fare una cosa, uno mi dice di farne un'altra e così vien fuori un casino, ora seguo quello che mi dici solo tu e prego gli altri di non rispondere a questo post cosìcchè ci possa essere un dialogo tra me e te senza che il post debba essere riletto, ve bene?

----------

## alkaid

allora, ho fatto:

bash-2.05b# java-config --list-available-vms

[sun-jdk-1.3.1.09] "Sun JDK 1.3.1.09" (/etc/env.d/java/20sun-jdk-1.3.1.09)

[sun-jre-bin-1.4.2.04] "Sun JRE 1.4.2.04" (/etc/env.d/java/20sun-jre-bin-1.4.2.04) *

bash-2.05b#  java-config --set-system-vm=sun-jdk-1.3.1.09

System Virtual Machine set

You may want to update your enviroment by running:

        "/usr/sbin/env-update && source /etc/profile"

bash-2.05b# env-update

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

 * Caching service dependencies...

bash-2.05b# source /etc/profile

barton loris #

ho riavviato mozilla e ho provato la QuickTrade che però ancora non parte...

cosa devo fare ora?

----------

## randomaze

 *alkaid wrote:*   

> ho riavviato mozilla e ho provato la QuickTrade che però ancora non parte...

 

guardi se mettendo "about:plugins" nella barra dell'url appaiono le voci di Java.

----------

## alkaid

no, non c'è nessun riferimento a java

----------

## randomaze

 *alkaid wrote:*   

> no, non c'è nessun riferimento a java

 

Puoi fare, per favore:

```

#updatedb

#locate libjavaplugin

```

e postare l'output?

----------

## alkaid

bash-2.05b# updatedb

bash-2.05b# locate libjavaplugin

/opt/sun-jre-bin-1.4.2.04/lib/i386/libjavaplugin_jni.so

/opt/sun-jre-bin-1.4.2.04/plugin/i386/ns4/libjavaplugin.so

/opt/sun-jre-bin-1.4.2.04/plugin/i386/ns610/libjavaplugin_oji.so

/opt/sun-jre-bin-1.4.2.04/plugin/i386/ns610-gcc32/libjavaplugin_oji.so

/opt/sun-jdk-1.3.1.09/jre/lib/i386/libjavaplugin_jni.so

/opt/sun-jdk-1.3.1.09/jre/plugin/i386/ns600/libjavaplugin_oji.so

/usr/lib/nsbrowser/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so

/usr/java/jre1.3.0_01/lib/i386/libjavaplugin_jni.so

/usr/java/jre1.3.0_01/plugin/i386/ns600/libjavaplugin_oji.so

bash-2.05b#

----------

## randomaze

 *alkaid wrote:*   

> /usr/java/jre1.3.0_01/plugin/i386/ns600/libjavaplugin_oji.so
> 
> 

 

Prova a fare qualcosa tipo:

```

cd ~

cd .mozilla/plugins

ln -s /opt/sun-jdk-1.3.1.09/jre/plugin/i386/ns600/libjavaplugin_oji.so libjavaplugin_oji.so 

```

e dopo esci e rientra in mozilla e rifai "about:plugins"

----------

## alkaid

dentro a .mozilla non c'era la dir plugins perciò lo creata

ho creato il link, riavviato mozilla ma su about:plugins non è cambiato nulla, non ci sono riferimanti a java...

----------

## randomaze

 *alkaid wrote:*   

> ho creato il link, riavviato mozilla ma su about:plugins non è cambiato nulla, non ci sono riferimanti a java...

 

allora, a parte dirti di controllare nella configurazione di mozilla se l'esecuzione di java é abilitata non so più che dire  :Sad: 

----------

## alkaid

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *alkaid wrote:*   ho creato il link, riavviato mozilla ma su about:plugins non è cambiato nulla, non ci sono riferimanti a java... 
> 
> allora, a parte dirti di controllare nella configurazione di mozilla se l'esecuzione di java é abilitata non so più che dire 

 

 :Shocked: 

...chi mi aiuta?    :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## alkaid

 :Embarassed: 

----------

## randomaze

 *alkaid wrote:*   

> 

 

Se nessuno ha dei consigli ricontrolla accuratamente tutto quello che abbiamo fatto perché non dovrebbe esserci nient'altro da fare, i passi sono quelli e dovrebbe andare.

----------

## alkaid

è possibile che ci sia un conflitto? cioè... prima di chiedere aiuto al forum avevo tentato di installare java da solo e ho seguito le istruzioni qui:

http://java.sun.com/products/archive/j2se/1.3.0_01/jre/install-linux.html

solo che j2re-1_3_0_01-linux.bin  non l'ho messo in ..portage/distfiles

ma in una dir che ho creato io /usr/java

e poi lo ho installato con ./j2re-1_3_0_01-linux.bin

ora vorrei disinstallarlo per metterlo nel distfiles e provare con l'emerge che dici? sbaglio?

----------

## randomaze

 *alkaid wrote:*   

> è possibile che ci sia un conflitto? 

 

Si, é possibilissimo.

IMHO dovresti ripulire la macchina (emerge -C dei vari java) e cercare di fare al contrario i passi per l'installazione della JVM che hai tentato di installare da solo.

una volta che sei sicuro che il sistema é pulti rifai l'elerge del jdk 1.3.

N.B. Non c'é bisogno di cancellare nulla nella distfiles... e neanche di riscaricare ancora i .bin dalla sun  :Wink: 

----------

## alkaid

come faccio a disinstallare la java installata con ./ ?

con

```
bash-2.05b# java-config --list-available-vms
```

non mi compare nella lista, però nelle dir

/usr/java/jre1.3.0_01/lib/i386/libjavaplugin_jni.so

/usr/java/jre1.3.0_01/plugin/i386/ns600/libjavaplugin_oji.so 

c'è ancora

----------

## randomaze

 *alkaid wrote:*   

> come faccio a disinstallare la java installata con ./ ?
> 
> 

 

Quello é il motivo per cui nascono le distribuzioni.

Controlla bene come é fatto l'installer di SUN, forse c'é anche il disinstaller.

Altrimenti puoi guardare lo script di installazione per vedere come fa... Il modo drastico é rimuovere la directory /usr/java ma il rischio che rimaga dello "sporco" é sempre in agguato!

----------

## alkaid

Installed plug-ins

Find more information about browser plug-ins at Netscape.com.

Help for installing plug-ins is available from plugindoc.mozdev.org.

Java(TM) Plug-in 1.4.2_04-b05

    File name: libjavaplugin_oji.so

    Java(TM) Plug-in 1.4.2_04

MIME Type 	Description 	Suffixes 	Enabled

application/x-java-vm 	Java 		Yes

application/x-java-applet 	Java 		Yes

application/x-java-applet;version=1.1 	Java 		Yes

application/x-java-applet;version=1.1.1 	Java 		Yes

application/x-java-applet;version=1.1.2 	Java 		Yes

application/x-java-applet;version=1.1.3 	Java 		Yes

application/x-java-applet;version=1.2 	Java 		Yes

application/x-java-applet;version=1.2.1 	Java 		Yes

application/x-java-applet;version=1.2.2 	Java 		Yes

application/x-java-applet;version=1.3 	Java 		Yes

application/x-java-applet;version=1.3.1 	Java 		Yes

application/x-java-applet;version=1.4 	Java 		Yes

application/x-java-applet;version=1.4.1 	Java 		Yes

application/x-java-applet;version=1.4.2 	Java 		Yes

application/x-java-applet;jpi-version=1.4.2_04 	Java 		Yes

application/x-java-bean 	Java 		Yes

application/x-java-bean;version=1.1 	Java 		Yes

application/x-java-bean;version=1.1.1 	Java 		Yes

application/x-java-bean;version=1.1.2 	Java 		Yes

application/x-java-bean;version=1.1.3 	Java 		Yes

application/x-java-bean;version=1.2 	Java 		Yes

application/x-java-bean;version=1.2.1 	Java 		Yes

application/x-java-bean;version=1.2.2 	Java 		Yes

application/x-java-bean;version=1.3 	Java 		Yes

application/x-java-bean;version=1.3.1 	Java 		Yes

application/x-java-bean;version=1.4 	Java 		Yes

application/x-java-bean;version=1.4.1 	Java 		Yes

application/x-java-bean;version=1.4.2 	Java 		Yes

application/x-java-bean;jpi-version=1.4.2_04 	Java 		Yes

RIESCO A CARICARE PER ESEMPIO QUESTO SITO 

http://www.finanzacomportamentale.it/valutesufuture/index.html

PERÒ NON RIESCO ANCORA A FAR PARTIRE QUICK TRADE MANNAGGIA!!!!!

----------

## randomaze

 *alkaid wrote:*   

>     File name: libjavaplugin_oji.so
> 
>     Java(TM) Plug-in 1.4.2_04
> 
> RIESCO A CARICARE PER ESEMPIO QUESTO SITO 
> ...

 

Come ci sei riuscito?

P.S. Come ti ho detto un pò di post fa con la 1.4 non riuscirai a farlo partire.

----------

## alkaid

HO CANCELLATO TUTTE LA JAVA E REINSTALLATE, NON SO COSA SIA COMABIATO...

```
P.S. Come ti ho detto un pò di post fa con la 1.4 non riuscirai a farlo partire.
```

bash-2.05b# java-config --list-available-vms

[sun-jdk-1.3.1.09] "Sun JDK 1.3.1.09" (/etc/env.d/java/20sun-jdk-1.3.1.09) *

[sun-jre-bin-1.4.2.04] "Sun JRE 1.4.2.04" (/etc/env.d/java/20sun-jre-bin-1.4.2.04)

bash-2.05b#

----------

## randomaze

 *alkaid wrote:*   

> HO CANCELLATO TUTTE LA JAVA E REINSTALLATE, NON SO COSA SIA COMABIATO...
> 
> 

 

Mah, comuqnue adesso va un poco meglio. Prova a disinstallare la 1.4 e rifai il controllo dei plugin...

----------

## alkaid

Installed plug-ins

Find more information about browser plug-ins at Netscape.com.

Help for installing plug-ins is available from plugindoc.mozdev.org.

Default Plugin

    File name: libnullplugin.so

    The default plugin handles plugin data for mimetypes and extensions that are not specified and facilitates downloading of new plugins.

MIME Type 	Description 	Suffixes 	Enabled

* 	All types 	.* 	Yes

Shockwave Flash

    File name: libflashplayer.so

    Shockwave Flash 6.0 r81

MIME Type 	Description 	Suffixes 	Enabled

application/x-shockwave-flash 	Shockwave Flash 	swf 	Yes

application/futuresplash 	FutureSplash Player 	spl 	Yes

Kaffeine Starter Plugin

    File name: kaffeineplugin.so

    Will start external Kaffeine Media Player for embedded media streams.

MIME Type 	Description 	Suffixes 	Enabled

video/mpeg 	MPEG animation 	mpeg, mpg, mpe 	Yes

video/x-mpeg 	MPEG animation 	mpeg, mpg, mpe 	Yes

audio/mpeg2 	MPEG audio 	mp2 	Yes

audio/x-mpeg2 	MPEG audio 	mp2 	Yes

audio/mpeg3 	MPEG audio 	mp3 	Yes

audio/x-mpeg3 	MPEG audio 	mp3 	Yes

audio/mpeg 	MPEG audio 	mpa,abs,mpega 	Yes

audio/x-mpeg 	MPEG audio 	mpa,abs,mpega 	Yes

video/quicktime 	Quicktime animation 	mov,qt 	Yes

video/x-quicktime 	Quicktime animation 	mov,qt 	Yes

video/msvideo 	AVI animation 	avi 	Yes

video/x-msvideo 	AVI animation 	avi 	Yes

application/x-mplayer2 	mplayer2 	asf,asx,asp 	Yes

video/x-ms-asf-plugin 	mms animation 	asf,asx,asp 	Yes

audio/x-pn-realaudio-plugin 	Real audio 	rpm 	Yes

audio/x-ogg 	OGG Media 	ogg,ogm 	Yes

audio/x-scpls 	MPEG audio 	pls 	Yes

audio/x-ms-wma 	Microsoft Media Audio 	wma 	Yes

video/x-ms-wmv 	Microsoft Media Video 	wmv 	Yes

audio/x-mpegurl 	Streaming-MPEG-Audio 	m3u 	Yes

----------

## randomaze

La 1.3 é ancora installata?

Cosa succede se fai

```

updatedb

locate libjavaplugin_oji

```

 :Question: 

----------

## alkaid

bash-2.05b#  java-config --list-available-vms

[sun-jdk-1.3.1.09] "Sun JDK 1.3.1.09" (/etc/env.d/java/20sun-jdk-1.3.1.09) *

bash-2.05b#

stò facendo updatedb, appena ha finito ti posto locate libjavaplugin_oji

----------

## alkaid

bash-2.05b# locate libjavaplugin_oji

/opt/sun-jdk-1.3.1.09/jre/plugin/i386/ns600/libjavaplugin_oji.so

/root/.mozilla/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so

bash-2.05b#

mi è venuta l'idea di provare a mettere il 1.3.1.11 solo che non so quale sia perchè con 'ste jre jdk sdk non ci capisco una mazza   :Razz: 

----------

## randomaze

 *alkaid wrote:*   

> bash-2.05b# locate libjavaplugin_oji
> 
> /opt/sun-jdk-1.3.1.09/jre/plugin/i386/ns600/libjavaplugin_oji.so
> 
> /root/.mozilla/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so
> ...

 

Aspetta. Prima controlla il link in .mozilla/plugins (che dovrebbe essere quello che abbiamo fatto insieme) per vedere se punta correttamente a /opt/sun-jdk-1.3.1.09/jre/plugin/i386/ns600/libjavaplugin_oji.so, se no prova a rifarlo in modo che punti a quello e rifai l'about:plugins

----------

## alkaid

niente da fare, su about:plugins non c'è java

----------

## randomaze

 *alkaid wrote:*   

> niente da fare, su about:plugins non c'è java

 

Prova (per l'ennesima volta) a unmergere java e a riemergere solamente la versione 1.3

----------

## alkaid

fatto ma non è cambiato nulla

----------

## randomaze

 *alkaid wrote:*   

> fatto ma non è cambiato nulla

 

Allora l'unica cosa che posso consigliarti sono i forum internazionali.

Ricordati di specificare a chiare lettere che vuoi usare la jvm 1.3 come jvm per mozilla.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *alkaid wrote:*   

> bash-2.05b# locate libjavaplugin_oji
> 
> /opt/sun-jdk-1.3.1.09/jre/plugin/i386/ns600/libjavaplugin_oji.so
> 
> /root/.mozilla/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so

 

root  :Question:   :Question: 

Aspetta aspetta... Il link dovrebbe esser creato nella home dell'utente con cui ti colleghi al sito della banca.

Non è che è quello l'errore? Penso tu ti logghi nel tuo Window Manager come alkaid (ad es.). Il link dovrebbe essere quindi creato in 

```
/home/alkaid/.mozilla/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so
```

In pratica, come utente normale digita da console

```
$ln -s /opt/sun-jdk-1.3.1.09/jre/plugin/i386/ns600/libjavaplugin_oji.so /home/alkaid/.mozilla/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so
```

Prova e poi facci sapere...

----------

## alkaid

DA UTENTE

```
bash-2.05b$ ln -s /opt/sun-jdk-1.3.1.09/jre/plugin/i386/ns600/libjavaplugin_oji.so /home/loris/.mozilla/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so

bash-2.05b$ ls

kaffeineplugin.so  libjavaplugin_oji.so

bash-2.05b$

```

                           ABOUT:PLUGINS

```

Installed plug-ins

Find more information about browser plug-ins at Netscape.com.

Help for installing plug-ins is available from plugindoc.mozdev.org.

Java(TM) Plug-in 1.4.2_04-b05

    File name: libjavaplugin_oji.so

    Java(TM) Plug-in 1.4.2_04

MIME Type    Description    Suffixes    Enabled

application/x-java-vm    Java       Yes

application/x-java-applet    Java       Yes

application/x-java-applet;version=1.1    Java       Yes

application/x-java-applet;version=1.1.1    Java       Yes

application/x-java-applet;version=1.1.2    Java       Yes

application/x-java-applet;version=1.1.3    Java       Yes

application/x-java-applet;version=1.2    Java       Yes

application/x-java-applet;version=1.2.1    Java       Yes

application/x-java-applet;version=1.2.2    Java       Yes

application/x-java-applet;version=1.3    Java       Yes

application/x-java-applet;version=1.3.1    Java       Yes

application/x-java-applet;version=1.4    Java       Yes

application/x-java-applet;version=1.4.1    Java       Yes

application/x-java-applet;version=1.4.2    Java       Yes

application/x-java-applet;jpi-version=1.4.2_04    Java       Yes

application/x-java-bean    Java       Yes

application/x-java-bean;version=1.1    Java       Yes

application/x-java-bean;version=1.1.1    Java       Yes

application/x-java-bean;version=1.1.2    Java       Yes

application/x-java-bean;version=1.1.3    Java       Yes

application/x-java-bean;version=1.2    Java       Yes

application/x-java-bean;version=1.2.1    Java       Yes

application/x-java-bean;version=1.2.2    Java       Yes

application/x-java-bean;version=1.3    Java       Yes

application/x-java-bean;version=1.3.1    Java       Yes

application/x-java-bean;version=1.4    Java       Yes

application/x-java-bean;version=1.4.1    Java       Yes

application/x-java-bean;version=1.4.2    Java       Yes

application/x-java-bean;jpi-version=1.4.2_04    Java       Yes

```

JAVA-CONFIG --LIST-AVAILABLE-VMS

```
bash-2.05b$ java-config --list-available-vms

[sun-jdk-1.3.1.09] "Sun JDK 1.3.1.09" (/etc/env.d/java/20sun-jdk-1.3.1.09) *

bash-2.05b$

```

...perchè su about:plugins mi risulta installato la 1.4 e java-config mi da l'1.3?

per favore mi date la conferma che ho fatto tutto giusto?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *alkaid wrote:*   

> ...perchè su about:plugins mi risulta installato la 1.4 e java-config mi da l'1.3?
> 
> per favore mi date la conferma che ho fatto tutto giusto?

 

Credo di aver individuato un altro piccolo problemino. In questa pagina verso il fondo, c'è scritto *Quote:*   

> Remove any Java plugin files from your Plugins directory when installing a new JRE release (if present)

 

Quindi io farei così [non mi odiare  :Very Happy: ]

Chiudi Mozilla  :Wink: 

Diventa root

Cancella la java machine 

```
emerge -C nome_java_machine_installata
```

cancella il contenuto della cartella 

```
/home/loris/.mozilla/plugins/
```

ed anche di

```
/home/root/.mozilla/plugins/
```

Posta il risultato di

```
updatedb;locate libjavaplugin 
```

```
java-config --list-available-vms
```

```
about:plugins
```

Installa la java machine 1.3 che ti serve e solo quella, usando il portage, come hai fatto prima.

Fffatto?

Adesso per favore riposta il risultato di 

```
updatedb;locate libjavaplugin
```

```
java-config --list-available-vms
```

```
about:plugins
```

Intanto arriviamo qui. Per favore non fare altri esperimenti, altrimenti ci troviamo punto e a capo. Una volta che posti l'output che ti ho chiesto, IMHO non ci dovrebbe mancare molto. Abbi fede, questo è linux le soluzioni si trovano  :Very Happy: 

----------

## alkaid

```
barton plugins # updatedb

barton plugins # locate libjavaplugin

barton plugins # java-config --list-available-vms

barton plugins #
```

```
Installed plug-ins

Find more information about browser plug-ins at Netscape.com.

Help for installing plug-ins is available from plugindoc.mozdev.org.

Default Plugin

    File name: libnullplugin.so

    The default plugin handles plugin data for mimetypes and extensions that are not specified and facilitates downloading of new plugins.

MIME Type    Description    Suffixes    Enabled

*    All types    .*    Yes

Shockwave Flash

    File name: libflashplayer.so

    Shockwave Flash 6.0 r81

MIME Type    Description    Suffixes    Enabled

application/x-shockwave-flash    Shockwave Flash    swf    Yes

application/futuresplash    FutureSplash Player    spl    Yes
```

```
 *  enviroment gets updated.

 *     /usr/sbin/env-update && source /etc/profile

 *  Or use java-config program to set your preferred VM

 * ******************************************************

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

 * Caching service dependencies...

>>> dev-java/sun-jdk-1.3.1.09 merged.

>>> clean: No packages selected for removal.

>>> Auto-cleaning packages ...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 * IMPORTANT: 55 config files in /etc need updating.

 * IMPORTANT: 13 config files in /usr/kde/3.2/share/config need updating.

 * Type emerge --help config to learn how to update config files.

barton plugins #

barton plugins # /usr/sbin/env-update && source /etc/profile

 * Caching service dependencies...

barton plugins #
```

```
barton plugins # updatedb;locate libjavaplugin

/opt/sun-jdk-1.3.1.09/jre/lib/i386/libjavaplugin_jni.so

/opt/sun-jdk-1.3.1.09/jre/plugin/i386/ns600/libjavaplugin_oji.so

/usr/lib/nsbrowser/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so

barton plugins # java-config --list-available-vms

[sun-jdk-1.3.1.09] "Sun JDK 1.3.1.09" (/etc/env.d/java/20sun-jdk-1.3.1.09) *

barton plugins #
```

```
Installed plug-ins

Find more information about browser plug-ins at Netscape.com.

Help for installing plug-ins is available from plugindoc.mozdev.org.

Default Plugin

    File name: libnullplugin.so

    The default plugin handles plugin data for mimetypes and extensions that are not specified and facilitates downloading of new plugins.

MIME Type    Description    Suffixes    Enabled

*    All types    .*    Yes

Shockwave Flash

    File name: libflashplayer.so

    Shockwave Flash 6.0 r81

MIME Type    Description    Suffixes    Enabled

application/x-shockwave-flash    Shockwave Flash    swf    Yes

application/futuresplash    FutureSplash Player    spl    Yes
```

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Perfetto! 

Chiudi Mozilla

Adesso come user Loris dai

```
bash-2.05b$ ln -s /opt/sun-jdk-1.3.1.09/jre/plugin/i386/ns600/libjavaplugin_oji.so /home/loris/.mozilla/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so
```

poi

```
#updatedb

#locate libjavaplugin
```

ed infine

```
about:plugin
```

dai che potremmo avercela fatta   :Very Happy:   Incrociamo le dita...[/code]

----------

## alkaid

```
barton plugins # exit

exit

bash-2.05b$ ln -s /opt/sun-jdk-1.3.1.09/jre/plugin/i386/ns600/libjavaplugin_oji.so /home/loris/.mozilla/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so

bash-2.05b$ updatedb

fatal error: updatedb: You are not authorized to create a default slocate database!

bash-2.05b$ su

Password:

bash-2.05b# updatedb

bash-2.05b# locate libjavaplugin

/opt/sun-jdk-1.3.1.09/jre/lib/i386/libjavaplugin_jni.so

/opt/sun-jdk-1.3.1.09/jre/plugin/i386/ns600/libjavaplugin_oji.so

/usr/lib/nsbrowser/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so

/home/loris/.mozilla/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so

bash-2.05b#
```

```
Installed plug-ins

Find more information about browser plug-ins at Netscape.com.

Help for installing plug-ins is available from plugindoc.mozdev.org.

Default Plugin

    File name: libnullplugin.so

    The default plugin handles plugin data for mimetypes and extensions that are not specified and facilitates downloading of new plugins.

MIME Type    Description    Suffixes    Enabled

*    All types    .*    Yes

Shockwave Flash

    File name: libflashplayer.so

    Shockwave Flash 6.0 r81

MIME Type    Description    Suffixes    Enabled

application/x-shockwave-flash    Shockwave Flash    swf    Yes

application/futuresplash    FutureSplash Player    spl    Yes
```

io ho incrociato anche le dita dei piedi   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## alkaid

ci sono novità su http://forum.iwbank.it/showthread.php?s=&threadid=2800Last edited by alkaid on Sat Jun 19, 2004 2:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Devo essere onesto non l'ho mica capita la mossa che ti hanno suggerito,che senso ha avere sia la 1.4.1 che la 1.3?

Cmq, non capisco come mai Mozilla non ti riconscesse il plugin...

Tu che versione di Mozilla stai usando?

Mi potresti ripostare l'output di java-config --list-available-vms

A questo punto rimuovi il link al plugin che c'è sotto

```
/home/loris/.mozilla/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so
```

Potresti postare l'output di

```
ls -lsa /usr/lib/nsbrowser/plugins/
```

per favore

Secondo me non ci eravamo molto lontani dal risultato, non mollare  :Wink: 

----------

## alkaid

Mozilla 1.6

Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.6) Gecko/20040617

bash-2.05b# ls -lsa /usr/lib/nsbrowser/plugins/

total 36

 4 drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096 Jun 19 16:25 .

 4 drwxr-xr-x  3 root root  4096 Mar 11 21:25 ..

 0 -rw-r--r--  1 root root     0 Jun 17 12:03 .keep

 0 lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    37 Mar 27 16:55 flashplayer.xpt -> /opt/netscape/plugins/flashplayer.xpt

 4 lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    66 Mar 14 03:29 javaplugin_oji.so -> /opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1/jre/plugin/i386/mozilla/javaplugin_oji.so

 0 lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    39 Mar 27 16:55 libflashplayer.so -> /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so

 4 lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    64 Jun 19 16:25 libjavaplugin_oji.so -> /opt/sun-jdk-1.3.1.09/jre/plugin/i386/ns600/libjavaplugin_oji.so

20 -rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 19728 Jun 17 12:03 libnullplugin.so

bash-2.05b#

----------

## alkaid

Non l'ho capita nemmeno io, infatti mi sembra di aver capito che jre e runtime siano la stessa cosa... forse intendeva la sdk dell'1.4 e la jre dell'1.3   :Question:    boh... 

Secondo me la soluzione sta nel riuscire ad installare 'sta benedetta jre 1.3 e poi lavorarci sulla java web start (a proposito come si avvia?)   :Confused: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *alkaid wrote:*   

>  4 lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    66 Mar 14 03:29 javaplugin_oji.so -> /opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1/jre/plugin/i386/mozilla/javaplugin_oji.so

 

Questo link dovrebbe essere broken, se hai fatto tutte le cosine per bene, perchè ora sulla tua macchina non deve esistere altro che sta stramaledetta sun-jdk-1.3.1.09 installata dal portage

Per sicurezza prima di andare in malora anche io con i miei neuroni, mi dai la tua parola che su sta macchina, adesso, c'è solo quella JDK 1.3 che hai installato da portage e nullapiù?

Inoltre il risultato di 

```
java-config --list-available-vms
```

Poi andiamo avanti... 

/me che maledice chi scrive progs in java convinto della portabilità e poi codando col deretano rompre la sacra legge del "write once run EVERYWHERE"   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## alkaid

```
bash-2.05b# emerge -s blackdown

Searching...

[ Results for search key : blackdown ]

[ Applications found : 3 ]

*  dev-java/blackdown-java3d [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 1.3.1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 9,881 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.blackdown.org

      Description: Java 3D Software Development Kit

      License:     sun-bcla-java-vm

*  dev-java/blackdown-jdk

      Latest version available: 1.4.1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 118,889 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.blackdown.org

      Description: Blackdown Java Development Kit 1.4.1

      License:     sun-bcla-java-vm

*  dev-java/blackdown-jre

      Latest version available: 1.4.1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 61,708 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.blackdown.org

      Description: Blackdown Java Runtime Environment 1.4.1

      License:     sun-bcla-java-vm

bash-2.05b#
```

```
bash-2.05b# java-config --list-available-vms

[sun-jdk-1.3.1.09] "Sun JDK 1.3.1.09" (/etc/env.d/java/20sun-jdk-1.3.1.09) *

bash-2.05b#
```

può bastare?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

```
locate javaplugin_oji.so
```

che risultato ti da?

Una volta che trovi un risultato che punta alla directory /opt/sun-jdk-1.3.1.09/jre/plugin/i386/ dove dovrebbe essere installata la JDK 1.3, dai

```
ln -s  /opt/sun-jdk-1.3.1.09/jre/plugin/i386/deatinazione_del_plugin_javaplugin_oji.so /usr/lib/nsbrowser/plugins/javaplugin_oji.so
```

Inoltre, quando attui delle modifice alle impostazioni di java, ricordati di dare sempre 

```
env-update
```

 prima di verificare l'effettivo cambiamento delle cose...

----------

## alkaid

```
bash-2.05b# locate javaplugin_oji.so

/opt/sun-jdk-1.3.1.09/jre/plugin/i386/ns600/libjavaplugin_oji.so

/usr/lib/nsbrowser/plugins/javaplugin_oji.so

/usr/lib/nsbrowser/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so

/home/loris/.mozilla/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so

bash-2.05b#
```

devo fare un updatedb perchè in /home/loris/.mozilla/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so

l'avevo conacellato

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *alkaid wrote:*   

> /usr/lib/nsbrowser/plugins/javaplugin_oji.so

 

Dai

```
env-update
```

se l'output di 

```
bash-2.05b# ls -lsa /usr/lib/nsbrowser/plugins/
```

è uguale a questo

```

total 36

4 drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 Jun 19 16:25 .

4 drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 Mar 11 21:25 ..

0 -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 0 Jun 17 12:03 .keep

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 37 Mar 27 16:55 flashplayer.xpt -> /opt/netscape/plugins/flashplayer.xpt

4 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 66 Mar 14 03:29 javaplugin_oji.so -> /opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1/jre/plugin/i386/mozilla/javaplugin_oji.so

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 39 Mar 27 16:55 libflashplayer.so -> /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so

4 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 64 Jun 19 16:25 libjavaplugin_oji.so -> /opt/sun-jdk-1.3.1.09/jre/plugin/i386/ns600/libjavaplugin_oji.so

20 -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 19728 Jun 17 12:03 libnullplugin.so

bash-2.05b# 
```

e quindi il file javaplugin_oji.so punta ancora a /opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1/jre/plugin/i386/mozilla/javaplugin_oji.so

rinominalo con 

```
mv /usr/lib/nsbrowser/plugins/javaplugin_oji.so /usr/lib/nsbrowser/plugins/old_javaplugin_oji.so
```

ridai

```
env-update
```

ed  infine ricrea il link nella tua home a /opt/sun-jdk-1.3.1.09/jre/plugin/i386/ns600/libjavaplugin_oji.so con 

```
$ln -s /opt/sun-jdk-1.3.1.09/jre/plugin/i386/ns600/libjavaplugin_oji.so /home/loris/.mozilla/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so
```

ridai

```
env-update
```

apri mozilla e vedi cosa ti dice 

```
about:plugins
```

----------

## alkaid

```
bash-2.05b# env-update

 * Caching service dependencies...

bash-2.05b# ls -lsa /usr/lib/nsbrowser/plugins/

total 36

 4 drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096 Jun 19 16:25 .

 4 drwxr-xr-x  3 root root  4096 Mar 11 21:25 ..

 0 -rw-r--r--  1 root root     0 Jun 17 12:03 .keep

 0 lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    37 Mar 27 16:55 flashplayer.xpt -> /opt/netscape/plugins/flashplayer.xpt

 4 lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    66 Mar 14 03:29 javaplugin_oji.so -> /opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1/jre/plugin/i386/mozilla/javaplugin_oji.so

 0 lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    39 Mar 27 16:55 libflashplayer.so -> /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so

 4 lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    64 Jun 19 16:25 libjavaplugin_oji.so -> /opt/sun-jdk-1.3.1.09/jre/plugin/i386/ns600/libjavaplugin_oji.so

20 -rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 19728 Jun 17 12:03 libnullplugin.so

bash-2.05b# mv /usr/lib/nsbrowser/plugins/javaplugin_oji.so /usr/lib/nsbrowser/plugins/old_javaplugin_oji.so

bash-2.05b# env-update

 * Caching service dependencies...

bash-2.05b# ln -s /opt/sun-jdk-1.3.1.09/jre/plugin/i386/ns600/libjavaplugin_oji.so /home/loris/.mozilla/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so

bash-2.05b# env-update

 * Caching service dependencies...

bash-2.05b#
```

```
Installed plug-ins

Find more information about browser plug-ins at Netscape.com.

Help for installing plug-ins is available from plugindoc.mozdev.org.

Default Plugin

    File name: libnullplugin.so

    The default plugin handles plugin data for mimetypes and extensions that are not specified and facilitates downloading of new plugins.

MIME Type    Description    Suffixes    Enabled

*    All types    .*    Yes

Shockwave Flash

    File name: libflashplayer.so

    Shockwave Flash 6.0 r81

MIME Type    Description    Suffixes    Enabled

application/x-shockwave-flash    Shockwave Flash    swf    Yes

application/futuresplash    FutureSplash Player    spl    Yes
```

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Boh...a questo punto non saprei neanche io cosa dire...

Partendo dai passi che ti ho scritto in questo postdisinstalla la JDK 1.3 ed installa dal portage la sun-j2sdk [è il nome del pacchetto].

In generale ti sconciglierei di porvare ad installare direttamente software se non dal portage, non sai cosa vanno a sovrascrivere e non sai come si integrano all'interno del sistema...

Magari stampati tutto il thread e con calma analizza tutti i passaggi fatti per far riconoscere a Mozilla Java.

Poi prova a far partire Q.T.

in bocca al lupo, buon hacking   :Wink: 

----------

## alkaid

```
make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sun-j2sdk-1.4.1-r1/work/j2sdk/control/build/linux-i586/hotspot-i586/tmp'

sh /var/tmp/portage/sun-j2sdk-1.4.1-r1/work/j2sdk/hotspot/build/linux/makefiles/buildATree.sh compiler2 /var/tmp/portage/sun-j2sdk-1.4.1-r1/work/j2sdk/hotspot linux i486

(cd linux_i486_compiler2/product; make)

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sun-j2sdk-1.4.1-r1/work/j2sdk/control/build/linux-i586/hotspot-i586/tmp/linux_i486_compiler2/product'

make[2]: javac: Command not found

make[2]: *** [../generated/MakeDeps.class] Error 127

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sun-j2sdk-1.4.1-r1/work/j2sdk/control/build/linux-i586/hotspot-i586/tmp/linux_i486_compiler2/product'

make[1]: *** [product] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sun-j2sdk-1.4.1-r1/work/j2sdk/control/build/linux-i586/hotspot-i586/tmp'

make: *** [product] Error 2

!!! ERROR: dev-java/sun-j2sdk-1.4.1-r1 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 141, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

bash-2.05b#
```

sono OUT 

MA QUANTA PAZIENZA CI VUOLE?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Prova va sun-jdk...

Non so perchè ma nel portage ce ne sono 2...

----------

## alkaid

se per caso vi viene in mente qualcos'altro postate pure, c'è anche il mio numero icq....

grazie per il tempo che mi avete dedicato tutti   :Embarassed: 

se riesco a risolvere lo posterò qui.

Ciao a tutti

----------

